# First time using a scroll saw...



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

My first scroll saw project...pallet wood oak vase...could be a lantern, too...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like you're a natural. Fantastic work.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very very nice!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Nicely done! Is it the same pattern on all four sides?


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

It's the same pattern, but it was supposed to be opposites facing each other...I messed up and cut three facing one way and the last facing the other...not that it detracts from the overall aesthetic of the piece...  One thing this teaches is patience  ... having to pre - drill a hole in every cutout section, thread the blade thru, fasten the blade, tension it, lower the guard, start 'er up, and sloooooowly follow the lines... then shut it off, loosen the blade, remove the piece, thread it thru the next hole, etc... I mitered the sides at 45 degrees to join at the corners...after doing them all on the band saw I had a "Doh!" moment, because I had initially cut the pieces at 90 degrees, then the 45 - when I could have simply cut the sides at 45 from the beginning. I am thinking of making another one, but with eight panels instead of four... an octagonal vessel. the sides would be mitered at +\ - 22 degrees instead of 45...should be interesting!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice job on your first scroll saw project. Leave the edges at right angles then cut the 45 or 22.5 deg. when eight sides. Reason being you have a square edge to work with when cutting out the pattern fingers won't slip off the edge.

Jerry


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

A very nice first project indeed. :thumbsup: You are absolutely right about scrolling teaching you patience. Looks like you have learned that lesson pretty well.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Scroll saw fever continues... dragon taking flight:








































1/4 inch baltic birch glued onto a 3/4 pine...all scraps. Edges of pine oval routered out with a 1/4 inch roman ogee bit.


----------



## jca (Jan 9, 2015)

*dragon pattern*

Hi, I've been looking for a dragon pattern to use on a project and this one is perfect. Is it available somewhere or is it your own design? Thanks, John.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great looking scroll saw projects (oak vase & dragon)! IMO scroll sawing is another wood crafting entity that requires time to master, but can produce unique results. What type of scroll saw do you have? Be safe.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

An entry- level , used Ridgid, bought off a local (atlanta) CL.

Thanks!


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Jon - I got the pattern from am image search of dragon pics.


----------

